# Transmission release while motor running



## sfr4dr (Mar 15, 2017)

So, being new to my HS928 track model, I had the transmission released (forgot I had done it), started up the blower, engaged the drive and auger, hit forward and... no movement. I then released the drive and auger levers, left the engine running, re-engaged the transmission release and everything was good. I had no idea operating the transmission release with the engine running was not recommended until I read the manual. Has anyone ever seen damage from this? From what I can tell, everything is working fine but it hasn't snowed in a week to truly test it. BTW, I'm new here. I live in Truckee, CA so this winter has been epic! I was getting by with a 9hp Craftsman but decided the Craftsman belongs on my deck (big metal roof slides onto the deck) and just got a very clean moderate use 2002 HS928 for the driveway. I needed a better machine for those 3' tall berms we keep getting! I love the blower so far except that it needs bar risers and an LED headlight so I'll be researching that.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Here you go...

https://albany.craigslist.org/grd/6042363589.html


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have never had a problem with the release lever with the motor running. I release mine all the time to move the blower from the truck or in the garage.

did not know this was not good from Honda. maybe someone else will tell us why.

welcome neighbor.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I have never had a problem with the release lever with the motor running. I release mine all the time to move the blower from the truck or in the garage.
> 
> did not know this was not good from Honda. maybe someone else will tell us why.
> 
> welcome neighbor.


I have started them in neutral without knowing until I depressed the drive lever. Havent seen any negative effects. Manual says not to have it in neutral with engine running. I do not know the reason unless it shuts off the oil going to the pump when you go to neutral, that may damage the pump without oil circulating thru it. Could heat up maybe.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> I have started them in neutral without knowing until I depressed the drive lever. Havent seen any negative effects. Manual says not to have it in neutral with engine running. I do not know the reason unless it shuts off the oil going to the pump when you go to neutral, that may damage the pump without oil circulating thru it. Could heat up maybe.


maybe [email protected] would know or else we will have to call Honda and find out.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> maybe [email protected] would know or else we will have to call Honda and find out.


Yes. We would then know the potential damage. Im doing my best to get in the habit of not leaving it in neutral. I only use neutral to move them in the shop without starting the engine. I have a tri-fold buddy ramp on my truck ...just drive em up. Works great for snowblowers. 
Buddy Ramp - ATVConnection.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> Yes. We would then know the potential damage. Im doing my best to get in the habit of not leaving it in neutral. I only use neutral to move them in the shop without starting the engine. I have a tri-fold buddy ramp on my truck ...just drive em up. Works great for snowblowers.
> Buddy Ramp - ATVConnection.com


i just use 2 two by 8's and bought a ramp hardware kit on Amz for $20. 

for now , I'm not leaving it in neutral when running. why take a chance?


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

I think the lever is a pressure bypass, and no harm would be done by running it all day with the drive released and the handle down. Of course, with the handle lifted the HST shouldn't know the difference between engine on and off, since the pulley shouldn't be spinning at all and is totally isolated from the engine.

I think this is more of a safety precaution than anything, since if you flick it over with the engine running it can potentially take off on you, or back into you if you hold the handle or it sticks.

Although, I do suppose if the handle is down or sticking on, the lever is full speed forward, and you flick the release switch very fast, you can get quite the high peak shock to the right side transmission. Presumably this would put a lot more shock through the driveline than slamming the handle down with it full speed. Bad practice, I suppose. Always leave it near neutral and these problems are effectively eliminated.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

I flick it over every snowfall while the motor is running, never an issue. I think it is there so someone wont flick it over while engaging the wheels or tracks. They say it because you can use your foot to engage while having both hands on the controls engaging the drive feed and there is where the damage can be done. Don't engage the drive feed while flicking over the bypass and you wont have an issue.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> i just use 2 two by 8's and bought a ramp hardware kit on Amz for $20.
> 
> for now , I'm not leaving it in neutral when running. why take a chance?


Tried the ramp thing the first year. Scary.... I was loadind and unloading as many as 20 stops per trip in all types of weather. Ramps like to kick out, slide etc. Had a few close calls and decided Yes there is a better way. Had my ramp made locally. No more hazardous loading, tying ramps. Ramps take too much space in the body that I need for other items, shovels,salt, salt spreade, fuel etc. Overall a good setup. Takes seconds to unfold and unload. Time = $$ Ramp is getting weak from salt, but paid itself long ago. Have another ready to install when I feel this one is done. Ive repaired and welded a number of times. Rustys have taken over.


----------



## sfr4dr (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks guys. Your responses make sense. I don't think it would damage anything unless switched while the tracks or auger are engaged. I'll probably label mine with a tag. I'll try and always switch it right back to engaged after pushing it around disengaged so it's ready the next time I touch it. Got snow in the 10 day so I'm excited to hit it with 2 blowers!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> Tried the ramp thing the first year. Scary.... I was loadind and unloading as many as 20 stops per trip in all types of weather. Ramps like to kick out, slide etc. Had a few close calls and decided Yes there is a better way. Had my ramp made locally. No more hazardous loading, tying ramps. Ramps take too much space in the body that I need for other items, shovels,salt, salt spreade, fuel etc. Overall a good setup. Takes seconds to unfold and unload. Time = $$ Ramp is getting weak from salt, but paid itself long ago. Have another ready to install when I feel this one is done. Ive repaired and welded a number of times. Rustys have taken over.


of course it makes more sense for you with all that loading and unloading. I only do it once in awhile for now. maybe in the future i will get a better ramp.

yard/garage sale season coming up.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> of course it makes more sense for you with all that loading and unloading. I only do it once in awhile for now. maybe in the future i will get a better ramp.
> 
> yard/garage sale season coming up.


Use extreme care with ramps. Things like to slide in icy conditions.


----------

